

Show HN: Fedora – Shopify for Education - ankurnagpal89
https://usefedora.com/signup

======
ankurnagpal89
Hey guys, I'm the founder of Fedora and I'm happy to answer any questions you
may have.

We were teaching on Udemy but found it really hard to scale a business without
having ownership of our users so we built Fedora.

Version 0.1 was literally video hosting, a Stripe integration and a legit
Mixpanel integration.

But over the next few months, the product evolved quite considerably. First
came progress tracking to make it more like an actual school. We then
innovated a bunch of marketing and payments as we added the ability to create
course bundles, charge users subscriptions on either a single course or the
entire site, an in-built affiliate program, native integrations with more
third party tools and a pretty sweet coupon code engine.

Right now, we have about 100 schools using it in private beta and today is the
first day that absolutely anyone can sign up to create a school.

~~~
george21
Looks interesting. I can see why you'd want to own your students/users to
customize an experience for them, and with that be able to better monetize
them. Who are the target users you're focused on bringing in? Do you think
they'd be able to handle the marketing effort themselves, as opposed to say
Udemy who's doing a part of this for you?

